# جاري البحث عن زبون



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*امثلة قريتها 

*
*ياتوسعي بنطلونك يا تجيبي نمره تليفونك

**رضا الاب والام اهم من رضا الوالدين

**ضيقتي العباية ياعرة الصبايا

نزلى الجلبيه ياقليله التربيه

**الرجولة ملهاش قطع غيار

**حاجه لازم تتقال مش كل البنات شمال

لو كان الرزق بالجرى مكنش حد حصلنى


انا الرايق وانتا المدايق 

**بدل ماتبوصلها ادعيلها ديه لسه عليها اقساط

**رافعه حاجبها ومحدش عجبها*

*البخت مال من كتر الصحاب الشمال

تك تك يلمنى وﻻ كفيل يزلنى ( مترحل من السعوديه)

الله يحميكي من شر الميكانيكي 


ايه الموضوع البيئة دة !!! 
*





​


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ايه يا ابنى ده هههههههههههه شغال فين  بعد الضهر انت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*لا مره كنت ماشية وفي توك توك ورايا
لا ورايا ازاي قصدي قدامي:new6:

وكان كاتب
مطلوب انسة للعمل

لولا اني كنت في الشارع كنت وقعت عالارض من كتر الضحك:new6::new6:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2014)

خليها في القلب تجرح 
لو طلعت برة تفضح خليني ساكت 
بالنسبة لبتاع السعودية دة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*الاستلواح سر النجاح 
الاسد في الغابه وفلان في امبابه 
لو باض الديك مش هعديك 
*​


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

مش كل الناس ولاد ناس 
ابو ياسمين 
كانت كده بالظبط على التاكسى


----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا الرايق وانتا المدايق

هههههههههههه
اجمل واحده عجبتني




*​


----------



## soso a (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه

من فين الموضوع ده 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد تحفه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا مره كنت ماشية وفي توك توك ورايا
> لا ورايا ازاي قصدي قدامي:new6:
> 
> وكان كاتب
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا اللى هقع ع الارض من كتر الضحك 
شوفت ع توك توك *
* تركب اسليك  تنزل اولع فيك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا اللى هقع ع الارض من كتر الضحك
> شوفت ع توك توك *
> *تركب اسليك  تنزل اولع فيك*​


*تسليني ازاي
ليه هو انا هاركب توك توك ولا مقله لب:new6:

بصي لقيت توكتوك مكتوب عليه ايه
*





اتفضحتي ياايرو وسيرتك بقت علي كل لسان:new6::new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * بصي لقيت توكتوك مكتوب عليه ايه
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اكيد بتشتغل عليه بعد الضهر 
علشان كدا مش بتيجى المنتدى كتير :new6::new6:
طب ما عاوزة حد يشتغل معاكى ايرو 
انا خالية شغل *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

* روتانا توكتوك مش هتقدر تمشى على رجليك 
   إركبى يا أنسه ... دا الكنبه كويسة 

ههههههههههههههههه عجبونى دووول *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2014)

لاشيفورلايه لاو دبابه دى طالعه تجيب رزق الغلابه

بنزين فى التانك ولا فلوس فى البنك

:new6:​


----------



## oesi no (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## oesi no (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## oesi no (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2014)

طيب شوف التوكتوك دة 
ابداع مصري


----------



## oesi no (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا مره كنت ماشية وفي توك توك ورايا
> لا ورايا ازاي قصدي قدامي:new6:
> 
> وكان كاتب
> ...







​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*تركب تسلينى...تنزل تبكينى*
 
 * رجاء للتريلات الوحوش...هدوا و انتو جمبى عشان مانطيروش

**لو لسه زعلان...البحر مليان*
 
 * اذا اردت الراحه...اركب مع اصطباحه*
 
 * احنا غلابة بس ...في وقت الجد ديابة *
 
 * حاجتين ملهومش أمان...الفرامل والنسوان*
 * و ربنا يحميكي من المكانيكي 
*
* حبينا بعض و لوك لوك لوك لوك...اتاري البت طمعانه ف التوك توك

 بص ع التوك توك بحنان...لحسن ده بتاع ام ايمان

**متزعليش من اللى بيتريق يا قطه...بكره تبقي تويوتا*
 
 * الحلوة ماشية براحتها...عشان خايفة على صحتها

 

^________^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------

